# Postural Hypotension



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have it, and my doctor says it is pretty common, who else has it?



> *Orthostatic hypotension* (also known as *postural hypotension*,, orthostasis, and, colloquially, as *head rush* or a *dizzy spell* and to some people "the elevator effect") is a form of hypotension in which a person's blood pressure suddenly falls when the person stands up. The decrease is typically greater than 20/10 mm Hg,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension#cite_note-pmid18091397-1 and may be most pronounced after resting.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had something like that happen before, but no more than the average person does anyway, so I voted no.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

I get dizzy often, but I'm also on the tall side 6'4". Right now I have sunburn on the back of my neck :sad:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, though it hasn't happened since I quit watching TV and don't do the horrible half sitting half lying thing on a couch anymore. Usually it wasn't bad, I just needed a moment or two to get over it, but once or twice I fell down almost like I passed out.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

That happens to me all the time! Is it common to go momentarily blind when that happens?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Drea said:


> That happens to me all the time! Is it common to go momentarily blind when that happens?


I think so, that happens to myself anyway.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Drea said:


> That happens to me all the time! Is it common to go momentarily blind when that happens?


Yeah, I think that happened to me once.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I voted no but I meant to vote "I think so"


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

This madness has a name?! I've only fallen unconscious three times because of it, I go blind maybe once a month and get dizzy most days. I'd go to the doctor and make it official but they haven't helped me with any other problems and this isn't likely to kill me so what's the point!


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. I was just reading about this (and equilibrioception) the other day because I've been experiencing dizziness spells.


----------



## TheDreamDealer (Jun 6, 2010)

My blood pressure is on the low side to start with so I have experienced this before. Not enough to go specially for a diagnosis but thanks I now have a name for it!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Happens to me quite frequently. I also have problems with feeling faint in general.


----------



## Checkmate (Jul 25, 2010)

It is one of the symptoms of my medical issue. I only have it when I do not take my medication. I dealt with it for about four months before I was diagnosed with my medical issue.


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

I get this occasionally, and I'm also prone to fainting sometimes.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

I know I have low blood pressure (in general). When I go for blood tests, it takes forever for the blood to come out.

I also feel lightheaded a lot, even if I'm just sitting down and tilt my head or something.

Apparently there's not much to be done. It's gotten better since I stopped eating vegan, though. Curious...:mellow:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

energeticelephant said:


> I know I have low blood pressure (in general). When I go for blood tests, it takes forever for the blood to come out.
> 
> I also feel lightheaded a lot, even if I'm just sitting down and tilt my head or something.
> 
> Apparently there's not much to be done. It's gotten better since I stopped eating vegan, though. Curious...:mellow:


Wow, that's so similar to my situation. Ever since I became a vegetarian about 2 1/2 years ago, I've had problems feeling lightheaded and sometimes fatigued. The doctor just told me to drink Gatorade :frustrating:

I also must have low blood pressure because I tried donating blood once and they couldn't even get a full unit of blood to come out of me. I have poor circulation in my arms.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I have low blood pressure and a pretty slow heart rate...I had the "momentarily blind" spells as a kid, and I can faint easily. It's not a constant thing, but that may be because I get up slowly now.


----------



## AshleyB (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I have it. I haven't checked it with my doctor, but I've had every symptom since I was nine.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

asmit127 said:


> This madness has a name?!


Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

No I don't think that I suffer from this,but I do get 'dizzy' spells during times of increased anxiety/panic attacks.Thankfully these episodes happen less frequently now than they used to.


----------

